# Packed away my decorations today



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

All my Christmas and Halloween stuff got put away yesterday. It was a little sad but, I also know it will not be long before the weather turns warm and I'm back in my garage building props for 2007. I desided to keep one lighted pumpkin out in my garage to help me keep the "sprit" alive through the rest of the winter.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Packed away? you mean you really do that. I have a corpse hanging in the sun room, and a little group of skulls under the coffee table in the living room. The sprit is alive an well, it is only waiting to raise up and control the house once again.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I pack everything away.. when I get stuff for Christmas, its stays out until its used for Halloween then It gets packed away....

My birthday is in January and Im sure to get Halloween stuff for that too... so it will stay out as well until next year when I start the process all over again.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Took down my tree today. I got some skeletons for Christmas so I'll just hang them in the closet til next Oct. I'm just like everyone else, I've got a few skeletons in my closet.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Cold or not, I'm constantly working on my haunt projects on and off throughout the year. Christmas gets put away. Not so Halloween.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Cold or not, I'm constantly working on my haunt projects on and off throughout the year. Christmas gets put away. Not so Halloween.


I can't work on just Halloween because, it's only one of my passions/hobbies. I have two big projects working right now, redesigning my website and finding a new host for it, and I'm writing a coffee table book on the A-10 Thunderbolt II's door art which I would like to have finished by summer of this year.

I hope to have these two projects finished by spring or midsummer so I can then turn my attention to Halloween.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I will be packing away my Christmas stuff throughout the week. I will bring up the boxes tonight.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Done!
But Halloween awaits in the garage, well, what's left....


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

We put away all of our Christmas stuff yesterday. Every bit of it. As far as Halloween stuff, its been pu up since November


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Christmas stuff will start coming down today...

I started cutting the pattern for a cloak yesterday...

And so it goes.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

All my Christmas crap is still out, but I'll be removing it shortly. One of my buckies is sitting in the dining room with his santa hat on. My little skellies, Castor and Pollux are up on the plant ledge with their santa hats. The big fat head skull from Big Lots is on my desk ledge with his santa hat. Goliath is in the dining room with his garland about his shoulders.

I was thinking of getting rid of all 6 boxes of the Christmas decorations so I could make room for more Halloween props in the attic... but I think my family would object to that.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I see my thread got moved.....I just don't understand how this is off-topic. I just can't seem to win on this forum and have started worrying more about where to post than enjoying the forum itself. Posting here is like being married to a compulstive cleaner who must have things in the "right" place....man.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Hmm... maybe just post all your future new thread posts in the off-topic area?

Glad to be of service. 

The ever-helpful Deanna

:-D


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hmmm...got moved to Off Topic because there was a lot of mention of Christmas decorations. Subjects about Christmas don't really belong in the Halloween forum...Yep, Off Topic is where this goes. 

There are specific areas for certain things around here. We just can't have everything posted where you want, else what is the point to have categories at all? If you put something in the wrong place prepare to have it moved. It's just that simple. 

I know some boards where if you complained about posting there was like being married to a compulsive house cleaner, you would be subject to much ridicule and ran out on a rail. This board is not like that at all and be thankful it isn't. No need to whine about a simple "moving" just place a post where it belongs and you won't have to worry about it. It's not that hard to figure out.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Holy frijoles... 6001 posts??? Wait, wrong topic........


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Eyes_in_the_dark said:


> I see my thread got moved.....I just don't understand how this is off-topic. I just can't seem to win on this forum and have started worrying more about where to post than enjoying the forum itself. Posting here is like being married to a compulstive cleaner who must have things in the "right" place....man.


It's kind of a grey area topic. It mentions halloween, but this seems to be mostly an x-mas discussion more than anything.

Don't sweat it if a thread gets moved. It's not that big of a deal. The only time it gets looked at as a big deal is if it's happening all the time AND if something is grossly in the wrong place (i.e. let's say a Classifieds posting gets posted to "Haunts and Displays"). Threads are being moved around all the time, just try not to take it too much to heart.

I like to keep a neat and organized forum is all. It makes threads -- especially old ones -- easier to find if you ever need to look back and read something again.

Back to the topic at hand...

I packed all my x-mas stuff up the day before New Year's Eve. Can't have the tree up with a bunch of drunks staggering around my house.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Supervised packing mixed with drinking last night so today the better half is packing up all the valuable fragiles today and after lacross every thing gets shifted to the other house which hopefully we will be in by summer. Time to build another shed.....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

last of the C stuff is going upstairs today, still have the candles in the windows though...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I will start putting my xmas stuff away today or tomorrow but i always have my shrunken heads hanging and a few skulls out in our rec room wouldnt be me otherwise.
I am currently working on a few xmas projects and started my designs for our new tombstones for next yrs tombstone party.
My work room is in the basement so i dont need to worry about cold woohoo
just have to straighten it out so i can add my new work bench and shelving then i be good to go.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

The inside Christmas stuff is put away, just have to get the lights down outside now. My office is decorated Halloween everyday and will continue to be forever. I may bring my zombie back out into the living room....Halloween decorations year round really pisses off my son.....maybe he'll get mad enough to finally move out!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

We also finally took down/packed away all the Christmas stuff today. Nice doing it with the windows wide open, in shorts and near 70 degree weather.........if only it could last


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

We're working on putting things up today as well. It's overcast, damp and in the low 70's here. It would be okay if it weren't for the wet weather...I hate humidity!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

The indoor stuff is down... hubs has been taking down the outdoor lights today.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Everything is down, packed away in the attic for next year. Windows all wide open, heat is off. Grilling steaks on the deck and watching the playoffs rest of the afternoon. What a great day.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Packed up the inside Friday night (6 p.m. until 11:15 p.m.) and took down the lights outside in shorts and a tee shirt (1 p.m. until 4 p.m.). House looks bare but that's OK with me. Hubby has left his Lionel train set up in the living room. Would like to play with them a little while longer.


----------

